# IPOA-1 and Excellent



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

We had a super dog weekend!

Saturday we competed in training with Akela. We competed against ourselves because we were the only ones in our category, but considering it was our first time, he did very good. We got 88 in obedience and 94 in protection for our IPOA-1. 

Our biggest problem, which at the end was only funny was that I taught the send away in the last couple of weeks, so it's what we repeated and repeated for the last days. Added to the fact that there was a toy at the end of the field he found in the elements test the day before... all he wanted to do was the send away... during the heeling, during the recall... during the blinds... but his send away was beautiful 

Then today we participated in the conformation show. Of course we didn't place against the showlines. Akela was the only working line and the only sable dog of all the show, he has no clue how to trot on a ring and his size was penalized, yet he still got an Excellent 

Akela also got a trophy as best protection work of the show.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! In hindsight its all funny. I thought my Dobe in his A would splat th A frame but he didn't! Lol. Great job! Keep moving forward!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!

So happy for you two!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. sounds like a very successful weekend!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent! congrats on the IPO1!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats great and a huge congrats to both of you !!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Congratulatons!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:happyboogie:

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Catu and Akela! Was anyone taking pics for you?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats!! awesome work!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!! Great weekend!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have some pictures of the obedience: 

I need to correct my position...



























With his trophy as "Best Protection Work" on the conformation show









And his appearence on the local newspaper


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wonderful shots, Catu! You must be beaming with pride! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a little bit...


----------

